# drunk loading



## mattjm1017 (Feb 2, 2013)

The stove is not a good idea .


----------



## nate379 (Feb 2, 2013)

The stove is not a good idea?  What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## pen (Feb 2, 2013)

plan ahead, find a designated operator.

Soooooo,,,,,,, What happened?????

pen


----------



## topoftheriver (Feb 2, 2013)

mattjm1017 said:


> The stove is not a good idea .


Hope you didn't burn yourself.


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 2, 2013)

Or drunk posting! It's kinda like drunk dialing I guess, not a good idea, but there's always tomorrow to fill in the gaps.


----------



## ozzy73 (Feb 2, 2013)

LMAO......every friday and sat night for me.


----------



## Diabel (Feb 2, 2013)

Both! I suppose. 
Last night I was out with the boys....
Got home late, saw nice bed of coals, did not even think about it.....just went to bed! This morning got up to the sound of the furnace, fire was going within 30 min.


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 2, 2013)

I wasn't excluding myself from my statement.


----------



## Dix (Feb 2, 2013)

Move forward, don't look back.


----------



## jdp1152 (Feb 2, 2013)

If being drunk and warm is wrong, then I don't want to be right.


----------



## Oldhippie (Feb 2, 2013)

"I have this disease late at night sometimes involving alcohol and the telephone."

Slaughterhouse Five -  Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 3, 2013)

mattjm1017 said:


> The stove is not a good idea .



Gotta know what happened????

Love tending my stove. Love to drink also? 

What's the problem?


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 3, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> Or drunk posting!


 
We could ask sir Pook about the drunken postin? Think many were drunken stupers!


----------



## mattjm1017 (Feb 3, 2013)

So we went out last night only going to gone a couple hours have a few drinks with the FIL and come home. That didn't quite work which I kind of knew it wouldn't. Stayed out much later and drank more than intended. Got home and I went around back to get some wood  got inside forgot to wear gloves and those levers are hot. Then I sat there watching the fire through the open door walked off to pee again the wife shut the door and told I shouldn't mess with the stove when ive been drinking . I have got to get better at putting on gloves when ive been drinking.


----------



## Gary_602z (Feb 3, 2013)

mattjm1017 said:


> I have got to get better at putting on gloves when ive been drinking.


 
Yea they keep you from peeing on your fingers!

Gary


----------



## ScotO (Feb 3, 2013)

I really enjoyed this post as it reminded me of around 5 years ago. My cousin got married in early October that year, it was an outdoor wedding right out the lane from our house so it was a 4 minute walk across the field. Big top tent, DJ, all the spirits you could possibly want. And as it was almost burning season, I was itchin' to fire up the stove for the first fire of the season. I had the flue swept out good, stove cleaned out, and a load of kindling ready to go in the firebox. Weeell, it got damm cold that night. And I stayed at that reception til' my uncle kicked me out! Well, came home drunk, in my nice black suit, and sat in a plastic chair in the backyard staring at my fluepipe on the house, contemplating building a fire.......

After throwing up the alcohol I drank that evening in the backyard (sorry for the visual), I proceeded to go in the house and build a fire. Did everything by the book......almost everything.

As I sat there with the draft open fully, letting it get good and hot, I began to get that 'tired' cozy feeling sitting in front of that fire.....I closed the draft down and that's the last thing I remember.......

Woke up around 2 hours later, laying RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE STOVE, soaked with sweat in my EXPENSIVE suit....

Anyway, thank God I closed it down before passing out, I may have ended up a pile of ashes in front of that fireplace..........

Moral of the story? I don't mess with the stove if I've had too much to drink........


----------



## topoftheriver (Feb 3, 2013)

A round for the house.  Drink up boys and be merry.  Stay warm too.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Feb 3, 2013)

Scotty that's a great story its always good to be able look back and laugh at our mistakes.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 3, 2013)

You mean there are people that do this stuff sober?


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 3, 2013)

Back in the seventies the husband of a lady my wife worked with got terminated from his job one afternoon. The guy went home to their megabucks new house and proceeded to get loaded and decided to start a fire in the fireplace. Nobody ever knew exactly what he did but by the time the fire department got it put out the whole end of the house was burned off.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 3, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Back in the seventies the husband of a lady my wife worked with got terminated from his job one afternoon. The guy went home to their megabucks new house and proceeded to get loaded and decided to start a fire in the fireplace. Nobody ever knew exactly what he did but by the time the fire department got it put out the whole end of the house was burned off.


Whatever he was drinking must have been some good stuff.


----------



## loon (Feb 3, 2013)

Few years back i was about to load the stove and slipped on the tile in front of it..The chunk of wood i had went straight up in the air and split my forehead wide open on the way back down 

Got pictures but that aint gonna happen on the board..

My little toe still hurts from last nights fiasco 

I have more problems in the house than when i'm running machinery outside of it?  

loon


----------



## CJ_starr (Feb 3, 2013)

Gary_602z said:


> Yea they keep you from peeing on your fingers!
> 
> Gary


Thats not normal?  Oh shucks....i've been doing it wrong all these years! LOL


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 3, 2013)

Didn't any of you learn your lesson from our drunken posting and stove loading on New Year's Eve?


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 3, 2013)

If I didn't feed the stove when I was drinkin', this shack would be some old cold all winter............


----------



## topoftheriver (Feb 3, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Back in the seventies the husband of a lady my wife worked with got terminated from his job one afternoon. The guy went home to their megabucks new house and proceeded to get loaded and decided to start a fire in the fireplace. Nobody ever knew exactly what he did but by the time the fire department got it put out the whole end of the house was burned off.


That's really good, Bart.  Truth of the matter is it happens more than not.  Even so, that's why we are all here, to listen to each other.


----------



## Dix (Feb 3, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Back in the seventies the husband of a lady my wife worked with got terminated from his job one afternoon. The guy went home to their megabucks new house and proceeded to get loaded and decided to start a fire in the fireplace. Nobody ever knew exactly what he did but by the time the fire department got it put out the whole end of the house was burned off.


 
Ah, the insurance money probably came in handy, then.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Didn't any of you learn your lesson from our drunken posting and stove loading on New Year's Eve?



No i didn't and im pretty sure I still haven't learned my lesson.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 3, 2013)

Diabel said:


> Both! I suppose.
> Last night I was out with the boys....
> Got home late, saw nice bed of coals, did not even think about it.....just went to bed! This morning got up to the sound of the furnace, fire was going within 30 min.


 
Better this than to load up, leave the door ajar or leave it wide open and head to bed.


----------



## lukem (Feb 4, 2013)

Always load the stove before getting loaded.  Words to live by.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Feb 4, 2013)

lukem said:


> Always load the stove before getting loaded.  Words to live by.


Words to live by indeed.


----------



## FrankMA (Feb 4, 2013)

Loaded stoves don't let friends get loaded... (or something like that???)


----------



## Jags (Feb 5, 2013)

Pffftt....Amateurs.


----------



## iskiatomic (Feb 5, 2013)

Guilty as charged!! Hey Poor Doug, how about you? Pen?

LOL, KC


----------



## will711 (Feb 5, 2013)

I ain't drunk I'm just drinking


----------

